# What do you do with empty boxes after unwrapping gifts



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

Just wondering how you dispose of empty boxes since thieves tend to make their rounds to see who got what if left on the side of the road.


----------



## MPR (26 d ago)

I reuse boxes. In fact, I need to go over to Dollar General sometime soon and raid their box bin for a bunch of boxes to pack up the stuff left from my parents' estate that nobody in the family wants so that I can take it to Goodwill.

As far as thieves are concerned, if you have a cat then fill up a nice-looking delivery box with used kitty litter and leave it on your doorstep. If there are any thieves in the area they will dispose of the cat crap for you. Make sure the box has no delivery label or, better yet, print out a fake one for it. Put the local police station's address on it just in case the thieves think it's smart to return the cat litter.


----------



## renegade600 (Jun 22, 2006)

MPR said:


> As far as thieves are concerned, if you have a cat then fill up a nice-looking delivery box with used kitty litter and leave it on your doorstep. If there are any thieves in the area they will dispose of the cat crap for you. Make sure the box has no delivery label or, better yet, print out a fake one for it. Put the local police station's address on it just in case the thieves think it's smart to return the cat litter.


too bad you cannot springload the cat litter


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

I just reuse them


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

I fold them and they go into the recycling bin (one of two bins the city provides for trash pickup).


----------



## MisterEd51 (Feb 25, 2020)

Gr3iz said:


> I fold them and they go into the recycling bin (one of two bins the city provides for trash pickup).


----------



## Phil0110 (2 d ago)

My wife presented me with a bike Schwinn, she has a great love for wrapping presents. It was like in a picture. I got tired of taking it off, then she took it somewhere for recycling.


----------

